# sad sad night



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

It was a sad cold morning I work up to a flooded yard ( I live 200ft from river) well anyways I have a pond with 6koi,2tigoscars,2 black fin catfish now back to my sad story river rose pond flooded an now my amazing fish are gone into the river im sad they r gone but hope they can live on The best news the black finned catfish are back home goodbye fishys. I'm sure they got acclimated to the river water nicely


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Awwww..... that is seriously terrible. So sorry.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Wow I'm sorry to hear that! Maybe try putting food in the water by your house and they will come back to eat, then you can make a trap for them. It's like an outdoor cat! If you feed them they keep coming back.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

That would work if I knew they wouldn't get sucked into the pumps that we have running to keep the water down. I'm trying to stay positive an think they r alive. But to make it worse my house might get flooded which includes many more types of fish. ( lol piranhas included)


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Yikes... don't let those Piranhas get taken by the river. Could end up being an ecological disaster... if they can survive in the environment, of course.

Good luck, hope your and your house are okay through all that !


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Good news is the Oscars could probably hold their own. Or atleast wont be seen as food. And I would like to think that your fish ate their Wheaties and will be strong enough to fight against the pumps.


----------



## hippychikn (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear that, I hope somehow they come home to you :fish5:


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Lol update while I take a break. Have most of my fish in temporary tote each one 18g $10 a piece have to buy at least 20 of them but river is being tamed by pumps so house might not flood an would have wasted alot of money on totes but worth it just to save my fish. Well back to the tanks got 10 left will inform more when have time


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Hope everything works out (as far as your house flooding{really hope it does not}),but no one should worry FOR the oscars(sorry),but if they're not naturally occuring then being loose in an enviroment(possibly with no predators) is only bad news for everyone in the water system.The kio my not make much more difference(ecologically than a carp),but can't say I know.There is a reason why snakeheads are now illegal,and it is them being released into our natural bodies of water and having no predators.
Fish aren't dogs or cats and I wouldn't expect them to come home and kind of hope "something " takes care of them if they don't.Sorry.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Well all fish are looking alright they are all in totes getting ready to move them to safe ground then figure out where I can store the tanks so they have somewhere to go back in. Coral bandit u know it's funny u mention snakeheads cause im in the process of getting a snakehead breeding license. Breeding them for research is the only legal way to own them


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Had a 16" red 20 years ago! What a beast,my red pacus used to nip him just for giggles and then run like-----.Keep those piranahas safe(ly away from the river).
GOOD LUCK, hope the water goes down.
Red or greens ? Or do you not have to be specific for license?I always wanted a green back in the day.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

The permit is for any breed of snakeheads.but one of the big probe is u need a specific tank setup im talking down to the filter specific. (Picky @#$ holes) I wanted one since I started the hobby. I like the red ones most they look mean


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

sorry to here about your loss.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You'll need a 300 gallon tank!


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Nope they told me to house 6 of them I need to have a min 1000 I half to have 2different type of filtration systems an alot of other stupid little details. They told me twice a week I will need to send in water samples. Its kinda complicated cause they are picky because it for research. They also told me I need to have a 24hr surveillance system when luckly that's the one thing they r paying for an it about the cheapest. Maybe we should start a thread about snakeheads lol could let u know all about it


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You're going to get a 1000 gallon aquarium?Or just a agricultural tub?
I'd be interested in seeing the set up if you go through with it all.


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

I plan on going thru wit it I already have a 1200g pond the prob is once again their filter setup that's mandatory going to make me mod my pond I will have to make a new filter hole all new plumbing. The filters are very expensive $1500 for just one that's the cheapest. Ok for everyone else my fish have successfully been moved all safe except two 50g. Water is 5ft from top of levy. Lost a few fish in process R.I.P fishy total count 4 so far 2was my fault other think stress


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

After the inhabbitants of the pond escaped,you are really considering placing snakeheads out there?They've already proven to be an incredibly invasive species and huge problem in our waterways.Nothing personal ,but I hope the licensing board see's this for what it is,a huge mistake.Possibly if you could house them indoors(where they could never get free) then it would be appropriate,but even if flooding were not an issue,and they were still near a natural waterbody,it's a bad idea.They have been DOCUMENTED to travel over dry land(a great distance for fish) to gain access to another waterbody,where they have completely wreaked havoc(this is why they are illegal).THINK ABOUT IT? There are no predators in our waterways to keep them in check and they truely are monsters.You really need to read up on the trouble they are causing,and consider if you really want to be part of the reason naturally occurring species will go extinct,and our waterways will be overrun with these monsters.


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

I live in Missouri..on the river and fish it regularly....I hope you do NOT put snake head fish near the river like you are explaining...good luck with your other fish and im sorry for your losses..sad thing is in Missouri you will probably be allowed to do it...I hope common sense wins the day and you decide not to..you have already exhibited that your fish aren't safe from being released into the river...do you by chance run a puppy mill as well?...


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Ur right coral bandit they can move across ground that's y im gonna put a cage around the pond an maybe have to put one over it. But if my house gets washed away im gonna just make another pond so I can start from scratch. I understand everybodys worry but trust me the state people are gonna check everything im just working on the permit right now it will prob take about a year to get everything lined out and installed so no one needs to worry. I'm not getting the snakeheads for a while but when I get close to getting the permit I'll let u guys know how that goes later. I got bigger fish to fry lol had to use a fish term but as of this morning its pretty much certain im gonna get flooded


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear about the rising water.Hope you and your possesions can be kept safe(and dry).


----------



## choutman (Mar 6, 2012)

sorry your getting flooded that sucks bad


----------



## wareagleu (Apr 21, 2013)

I know you probably love your fish but they are not supposed to be in that river. It would be better if they dont make it


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Like I said before im pretty sure they didn't make. Anyways so far it's looking good levy broke just not at my house it broke further down river which has made the water drop so should be good unless we get more rain which is called for tues but we might be low enough to handle it


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

Well the flooding is pretty much over planning to move everything back thur. Found out today I might have a 3000g pond behind my house which im thinking is awesome but dont know what it looks like got to dig it up. But fish will be moving back fri after tanks get set up


----------



## catfisherpro (Apr 5, 2013)

everything is back to normal all fish are back into their tanks but took down a couple that dont really need anymore gonna make a new sump for my sw already started it gonna buy some silicone later so I can put it together then gonna buy a new pump looking at a 550gph pump dont remember the name but thanks to everyone who really care about fish


----------



## Berylla (Mar 4, 2013)

wow, sorry for your loss. Do you have any photos?


----------



## J9000 (May 5, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss


----------

